# Old Crew who’s still present sound off please!



## GreatGunz (Sep 5, 2019)

*
Hey Guys&Girls,
Its been a long slow road for me to get back to a starting point.
so, I made a comment in a thread that prompted my thoughts on who is still here.......
So please if you were/are still part of the old crew please sound off.

Thanks in advance....*


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 5, 2019)

And crickets....


----------



## juuced (Sep 5, 2019)

not sure how you define "old crew" but I am here still.

Im so busy at work and travel lately that I only check this board once in a while, maybe once per month.


----------



## DF (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to SI!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello SI..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Longevity.....It’s a forgotten art


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2019)

You gotta have heart like Wes Watson


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Toke steel like Bronson


----------



## Jin (Sep 5, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Toke steel like Bronson


Action Bronson?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2019)

Jin said:


> Action Bronson?


Charles ...


----------



## Jin (Sep 5, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> Charles ...


“Lighten up” Action Bronson more my speed.


----------



## mugzy (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome back GG


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 5, 2019)

Ah, the good ol' SI days.  Fun times.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 5, 2019)

And..........?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome back GG


----------



## Seeker (Sep 5, 2019)

I find it interesting that there is still talk about the "old crew" The SI days. Yeah, there were some good knowledgeable guys and it was a smaller, tighter board with some good times.  But here's the thing, it was also short lived. This board, today, has guys with more longevity than the SI days. Many of the guys from that time lasted a year, maybe, maybe  two. We are in 2019 and I see many more  guys from UG around longer than the majority of the guys from the SI days. There is still a handful around from then, but that's it. Just my 0.2


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome back, GG.


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 5, 2019)

mugzy said:


> Welcome back GG


*​thanks mugzy *


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 5, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Welcome back GG


Thanx FD......


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 5, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I find it interesting that there is still talk about the "old crew" The SI days. Yeah, there were some good knowledgeable guys and it was a smaller, tighter board with some good times.  But here's the thing, it was also short lived. This board, today, has guys with more longevity than the SI days. Many of the guys from that time lasted a year, maybe, maybe  two. We are in 2019 and I see many more  guys from UG around longer than the majority of the guys from the SI days. There is still a handful around from then, but that's it. Just my 0.2


I’m part of UG was never on SI.......

but out how you doin seeker


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 5, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Welcome back, GG.


Thanx Noble


----------



## Seeker (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm here. lol welcome back


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey Gunz. welcome back!


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome back player


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 5, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I find it interesting that there is still talk about the "old crew" The SI days. Yeah, there were some good knowledgeable guys and it was a smaller, tighter board with some good times.  But here's the thing, it was also short lived. This board, today, has guys with more longevity than the SI days. Many of the guys from that time lasted a year, maybe, maybe  two. We are in 2019 and I see many more  guys from UG around longer than the majority of the guys from the SI days. There is still a handful around from then, but that's it. Just my 0.2


Have to agree.

We've seen a lot of them come and go, some have just stopped the iron life and some have passed on to better places.  I did like the tight knit community it was back in those days, seemed like everyone knew pretty much everyone else.  For the board to grow, that had to change of course and we have picked up several newer members of great value IMO.

But to answer your question GG, yep, a bunch of us are still around.  Welcome back.


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 5, 2019)

Seeker said:


> I'm here. lol welcome back


Thanx Seek


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 5, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> Hey Gunz. welcome back!


Thanx sf been a long minute


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey GG what’s good


----------



## GreatGunz (Sep 6, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Hey GG what’s good


4 years to retirement how’s that for good......


----------

